# Help with an Evil Guina Hen. PLEASE



## terrilhb (Aug 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me when my evil guinea mommy will stop trying to attack me? About how old do the keets have to be? She has not brought them out yet and I am afraid of when she does. She sees me and chases me trying to kill me. I mean it. I will never let a guinea raise babies again. To darn onery. I hope someone can help me. I am afraid to give her food and water. It takes 2 people to do anything. 1 to keep her away and 1 to feed and water.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 29, 2012)

i've been told they are tastey


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes...and too ugly and noisy to live.  Get rid of the bird, rid of the problem.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, I'd take the keets to raise them and then let Mom have an 'unfortunate accident'....


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup...I'm with Roll Farms...why put up with a nasty bird?  Had a young rooster like that and after he flew into my face to attack...hit the soup pot...very tasty


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 29, 2012)

If not desiring to kill the problem, remember that she is small, you are big.  She is stupid, you are smart.  She is an ugly ol' bird, you are the human.  

Wear long pants and stand up to her, do not run, do not jump about.  Stand calmly while she goes through her antics then quite deliberately punt her out of your personal space.  Stand and watch to see if she comes back for more. 

 If she does, advance towards her position and attack first~calmly and assertively.  Keep on the attack until she is the one running and you are standing alone...queen over all you survey.  

She cannot "kill" you, nor does she have anything but some claws to use for weapons...and you have a longer reach.


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 30, 2012)

I finally got her to behave. Thank you all for all your advice. She is acting like a normal guinea now. I got a rake after her. I know it will sound mean to some people but attacking in the face is not acceptable. But I won.


----------



## secuono (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, if they are anything like chickens, once she sees her brood as adult birds, she should stop. That might take weeks. 

I go after birds with a long stick, so as long as you are using the flat side, it's all good.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 30, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> I finally got her to behave. Thank you all for all your advice. She is acting like a normal guinea now. I got a rake after her. I know it will sound mean to some people but attacking in the face is not acceptable. But I won.


Excellent!!!   Good for you!  And, no, that doesn't sound mean at all...whatever gives you the upper hand and doesn't inflict damage is appropriate in my book.


----------



## dwbonfire (Aug 30, 2012)

not mean at all! i was going to say take a broom out there and show her whos boss! shes only acting that way because she has babies, if you take the keets she will calm down even more. its good shes protective, shes being a good moma. glad you got her to behave!!


----------

